# Injured bird..



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

A little downy woodpecker flew into our window a few minutes ago.. he's still alive.. I got some gloves and brought him into our "quiet room" where I always keep a crate covered with a blanket set up (we get birds semi frequently). Usually we'd take him to the wildlife rescue, but it's over half an hour away and my parents just don't want to, considering it's holidays and they're very busy.
I put a little perch in, and took down out suet feeder and put it on the ground for him..
I can't see much damage on him.. He was laying there panting, his bill isn't damaged. He can turn his head, but it kinda looks like it's stuck on an angle most of the time. Does he sound like he'll be okay? He was still flapping around when I caught him.. I'm hoping he's just in shock.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

:< Aw, how sad!!

I hope he makes it. I wonder if he has brain damage or internal bleeding though from the impact. I found a small yellow bird once who had recently died from impact. He wa lifeless and couldn't see any blood except a tiny dab in his beak. I don't mean to scare you! 

This happens more than occasionally? I wonder if you put stickers or something on the outside of the windows if they'd not be confused by it.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Not them flying into our window, just in general.. I find birds with broken wings and bring them home, and they go to the rescue.. One time we found a dove that got caught in freezing rain and was frozen to the driveway, he was fine after 3 days though and we let him go.. 
I guess I just have to wait it out, I'm not that hopeful for him, he's pretty unresponsive to any noise I make. At least he can just be in a quiet place for a few hours. :/


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Aw, poor thing. At least you're there for them  Birds are so nice!


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

keep things quiet, try not to bother him too much. Monday, call the rescue and see if they can't pick him up. or, call them now and see.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Alright, good idea I'll call when I get home.
He seems MUCH better now, I went in to give him water and he was turning his head in every direction looking at me, no problem. He's pretty alert, but I think it's weird that he has no fear, he's probably still in shock somewhat. I'm hoping he just needs some time. And don't worry, he's in my designated "wild bird room" (aka a storage room no one uses).
I mixed him a half dose water sugar mix, 8:1 (woodpeckers LOVE sugar water, they use my oriole feeder), I'm hoping the sugar might givd him a little boost. Should I try syringe-ing the water in his mouth tonight, just in case?


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Will you guys believe he squeezed through 1 inch cage bars? O-O I have NO clue how he got out, but the cage door is still locked, he's asleep on the window sill. I want to put him back but what's the point if he'll just squeeze out? ugggh. At least he's fit if he managed to get up 6 feet.


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Poor thing.:-( How's he doing now? Do you have another cage to put him in or are you going to let him be lose?


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

For now I'm just going to wrap a blanket around it really tight.
He's really sleepy. All he does is sleep. I probably would too if I ran into a window.
I'm guessing the only reason he survived is because woodpeckers have extra thick shock proof skulls for pecking wood.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Oh man. He is showing no more signs that anything happened. Flew up 8 feet, and he's climbing all over the cage, sideways upside down, showing off that he's good to go. Also bit the gloves when I caught him, got his sense of logic back.
Woodpeckers. They peck trees. I think I may release him tomorrow.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

he just needed someone to look after him while he got his wits about, i guess. he probably knows you saved him, and that's why he's so tame around you. :V


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

He seems like he's totally fine. He recovered REALLY fast. o-o I thought he was dead when I went to pick him up (I was already getting ready to bury him xD)
I just mailed the wildlife center to see if they think it's safe to let him go now, or if they'd still want a look at him :3


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

So many posts haha.
She said to open the cage tomorrow morning, and if he flies away himself he is fine


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

Olympia said:


> Oh man. He is showing no more signs that anything happened. Flew up 8 feet, and he's climbing all over the cage, sideways upside down, showing off that he's good to go. Also bit the gloves when I caught him, got his sense of logic back.
> Woodpeckers. They peck trees. I think I may release him tomorrow.



The only danger you have at this point is a core-coy injuring. It takes many months to heal, and they need to be kept very quiet and not allowed to fly. If he's flying upward 8 ft. he's likely fine. I don't know how to spell the word, but it's a common injury with a window strike. If he's flying around, I'd release him. Captivity is very stressful. If you can keep him quiet till Monday, and wildlife rehab is a good option. They can check him over. Excessive sleeping may indicate a brain swelling, and he'll die. Best of luck. Great you took him in. Talk your parents into window decals that protect birds from window strikes. :-D

Gwen


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

He's crazy now, super alert, and even hops around upside down on the cage bars. He just needed a few hours I think  The wildlife center said he is likely fine now, if he flies away tomorrow when I open the cage he's good to go. They said if he can't fly away to bring him in.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

That's so nifty! Any chance of a picture (non-flash, of course)?


----------



## ladayen (Jun 21, 2011)

Any update?


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

I had a tiny sparrow hawk do this but he wasn't stunned. He flew around my apartment and attacked the guy I was seeing at the time. It was hilarious. He new something about him....... I should have listened to the wise bird. I also had a wild duck I rescued from a group of boys who hit it with a baseball bat and were going to do it again. She lived in my bathtub and showered with me xD. When her wing healed she was released back with her boyfriend who waited patiently for her at the pond.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Oh, I released him Sunday morning right when I woke up and he just flew off. I have a non flash photo; and a horrible photo where you can just see his shadow in the tree, I'll upload them later


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Aw, congrats!! You're such a bird angel. I could never take in an injured bird- the cat would destroy it.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

The photo's are in my garden thread (in my sig). Don't feel like updating this again lol


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

he probably broke his nexti saw a bird with exact same symptoms yesterday, broken neck


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Lol, he was released the next day with no symptoms, photos in the link on my sig. Woodpeckers hard very tough heads and skulls


----------

